# Grizzlies sign Iranian center Hamed Haddadi



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> Memphis, August 28, 2008 — The Memphis Grizzlies signed free-agent center Hamed Haddadi pronounced (ha-MED ha-DAHD-dee), who led all 2008 Olympians in rebounding and blocks, Grizzlies General Manager and Vice President of Basketball Operations Chris Wallace announced today. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> The Ahvaz, Iran native recently participated in the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China, where he was the only player to average a double-double (16.6 points, 11.2 rebounds, 2.6 blocks) in Olympic competition while playing five games for the Iranian National Team.
> 
> ...












http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/grizzlies_sign_hamed_haddadi-080828.html


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pretty good news!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a damn good singing from what I have seen. He and Gasol are going to hold it down well. 

Cya Darko!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have no idea how his game translates into the NBA which means I have no expectations for him. If he turns out to be just solid, that would be a success.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm impressed:biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He looks like the Iranian Rony Seikaly.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

<----impressed with the overall outlook of the Grizzlies future.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I am too. The organization has really surprised me this offseason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good signing. They're definitely working towards the future. They're going to be a good team in the next couple of years. They're already going to be one of the more fun and exciting teams to watch, in my opinion.

Since I'm Middle Eastern myself, I'll be rooting for Haddadi. Hope he does well.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

Dig that.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/grizzlies_sign_hamed_haddadi-080828.html


Not to mention, he looks good as hayle. :drool:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

None of this crap unless Rudy, Mayo or Conley step up and become a superstar.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He is gonna bomb


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Since I'm a member of Al-Laeqa, I'll be rooting for Haddadi.


I knew you were a terrorist. :bsmile:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just so all of you know, I've copyrighted the phrase "Who's your Haddadi?" and all of its variations.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I can't spread rep. This is why I love the NBA. You don't get this in other leagues. Who's your Haddadi? LOL.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Just so all of you know, I've copyrighted the phrase "Who's your Haddadi?" and all of its variations.


This is brilliant.


----------

